# Simon Rhodes is an amazing composer!!



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 26, 2022)

Seems like he is well known as a recording engineer but not at all as a composer.
The internet doesn't even suggest he composes at all but boy!

He wrote a bunch of albums for WestOne music - amazing live recordings too!

A lot of fantastic tracks and I'm shocked he is so low profile as a composer!

Here are some amazing tracks in a variety of styles. More can be found by just putting his name into the search field

Classic Noire Soundtrack





Music for the World's Media | West One Music Group


Production music from West One Music Group, the leading indepenent provider of music for the world's media. Sync for trailers, television, broadcast, promos & online.




search.westonemusic.com





Choral Peaceful Atmosphere





Music for the World's Media | West One Music Group


Production music from West One Music Group, the leading indepenent provider of music for the world's media. Sync for trailers, television, broadcast, promos & online.




search.westonemusic.com





Symphonic building piece





Music for the World's Media | West One Music Group


Production music from West One Music Group, the leading indepenent provider of music for the world's media. Sync for trailers, television, broadcast, promos & online.




search.westonemusic.com





Hauntingly Beautiful piece





Music for the World's Media | West One Music Group


Production music from West One Music Group, the leading indepenent provider of music for the world's media. Sync for trailers, television, broadcast, promos & online.




search.westonemusic.com





Lyrical pastoral orchestral





Music for the World's Media | West One Music Group


Production music from West One Music Group, the leading indepenent provider of music for the world's media. Sync for trailers, television, broadcast, promos & online.




search.westonemusic.com


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Mar 26, 2022)

DarkestShadow said:


> Seems like he is well known as a recording engineer but not at all as a composer.
> The internet doesn't even suggest he composes at all but boy!
> 
> He wrote a bunch of albums for WestOne music - amazing live recordings too!
> ...


whoa. Brilliant.

bit weird - underachiever or maybe his passions lie elsewhere? Interesting. Or perhaps he does more concert work?


----------



## Blakus (Mar 27, 2022)

What a cool find!


----------



## zolhof (Mar 27, 2022)

Thanks for sharing this gem! 152 tracks, you just enhanced my workout playlist. :D

His piano nocturne is beautiful:





Music for the World's Media | West One Music Group


Production music from West One Music Group, the leading indepenent provider of music for the world's media. Sync for trailers, television, broadcast, promos & online.




search.westonemusic.com


----------



## Kyle Preston (May 19, 2022)

Hey thanks for introducing his work to me! This particular album has such beautiful motifs:



Similar qualities to what I love in James Horner's work.


----------



## CT (May 19, 2022)

Kyle Preston said:


> Similar qualities to what I love in James Horner's work.


Hah, I was just listening to some of his stuff as well and had the same thought. Seems like such a cool guy!


----------



## composernc (Oct 12, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> Seems like he is well known as a recording engineer but not at all as a composer.
> The internet doesn't even suggest he composes at all but boy!
> 
> He wrote a bunch of albums for WestOne music - amazing live recordings too!
> ...


I'm also trying to locaqte him. I am primarily an orchestral composer trying to get into film production music and would love to talk with him. Really wonderful music!


----------

